# Tadpoles not morphing



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I have two tadpoles, vents, and one hatched fine the other I had to take out myself. They have been tadpoles without legs for ages now, I don't even know how long, 2 months maybe longer. I have them in my room, 70-80 Fahrenheit. and in baby food jars sitting in a heated water bath at about 72 degreed Fahrenheit. So why are they taking so long, is this normal? I am feeding them algae pellets and frog bites and a bunch of detritus is in the water as well. I have some pieces of java moss in the jars. I change the water about every two weeks and add black water extract.

My tadpoles are healthy, swimming around every so often, eating, they have grown large, and look happy. Only thing is, they don't know how to morph.

Just give them more time I assume?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Vents can have notoriously long morphing times - particularly when raised in the winter months when water temps may be at the lower range. ~2 months would be about the fastest morphing times I would expect for most species (except some of the Epis and Phyllos that seem to morph quicker and smaller) - so no need to worry. I would say expect an average of 3-5 months of Vent tads to morph (with the longer range occurring for me with tads that I hatch during the winter months). I have had whole clutches take 6 months as well. They all morph fine, grow up fine and do well.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

OK thanks, and when I hold up the tad to light, I see little legs under tail. So I guess I just need to wait longer. Thanks.


----------

